# general advice



## jeanettefloorman (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello - i'll try to keep this short and not bore you! We are hoping to move to Spain in about three years time. Although this seems a long way off we are hoping to answer questions and do thorough research during this period. We would love to move tomorrow but we need to sell our business, take care of elderly relative, learning the language (or trying) etc etc before moving. We are looking at the Huercal-Overa region and wondered if there was any advice out there for us in what we should be doing now.

Also I know things might change with the referendum as to whether UK stays in Europe or not but any advice at this stage would be greatly appreciated.

Oh sorry if rambling but forgot to say we would be relying on a military pension, savings and state pension and would ideally like to have land to grow fruit and veg and maybe chickens (we have lived in the country for years now and would not like a full blown town)

Thank you everyone and sorry if I've bored you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jeanettefloorman said:


> Hello - i'll try to keep this short and not bore you! We are hoping to move to Spain in about three years time. Although this seems a long way off we are hoping to answer questions and do thorough research during this period. We would love to move tomorrow but we need to sell our business, take care of elderly relative, learning the language (or trying) etc etc before moving. We are looking at the Huercal-Overa region and wondered if there was any advice out there for us in what we should be doing now.
> 
> Also I know things might change with the referendum as to whether UK stays in Europe or not but any advice at this stage would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



:welcome:

:rofl: I think the UK will always be part of Europe :rofl: just maybe not part of the EU!


Best of luck with your planning.

ISTR we have members living where you hope to move to so I'm sure they'll be along soon.

My only advice is not to sell your UK house and to rent in Spain first.


----------



## jeanettefloorman (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks - I meant to say part of EU not part of Europe. We sold our house a few years ago and are renting so we will be able to go without too much hassle - will certainly consider renting before buying in Spain.


----------



## KristinK (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello Jeannette

This is only my second post and, like you, in the early stages of planning a move. I have been reading the forum for a couple of weeks now and have found the FAQ's in the sticky at the top of this board a wealth of invaluable information. Apologies if you have seen it already . Best of luck with your research.
Kristin


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

There is an excellent ex-pat association in nearby Albox, AUAN - fighting to legalise homes in Andalucia - I suggest you look at their website and maybe consider joining 

Davexf


----------



## jeanettefloorman (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks very much - I will look through


----------



## jeanettefloorman (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you very much - I will certainly look into this.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Such a long time forward not much you can do, except save up

Anything could happen, currency changes, Spanish house price boom, ill health etc.

Just read as much information as you can and there is loads of valuable stuff on here.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Jeanette,

You are planning well in advance and I commend you for this. It is no big deal moving to Spain. There is an amount of bureaucracy, but that comes with the territory and it is easy enough to resolve once you set about it.

It is a good idea to rent in an area before you buy as mistakes can be very expensive. But, remember for years there is more movement of Brits in the opposite direction, most of them in pretty embarrassing retreat.

You intend learning Spanish which is a good move and it can be enjoyable too. You are not seeking work, but I bet you might take work on if it came your way - another bonus.

You should find living in a finca pretty easy. Chickens, fruit, vegetables etc no problem. But, remember in Huercal water can be an expensive commodity. 

My advice:- Read back through relevant threads on this forum. Keep an open mind. Don't believe everything you hear or even that you see. Prices are way cheaper in Spain that what they were ten years ago so there are bargains to be picked up. 

If the UK leaves the EU, I would forget about a move to Spain. The EU needs Britain. Would Britain be better off standing alone? I cannot answer that accurately. There are interesting times ahead. I hope Britain remains within the EU.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jeanettefloorman said:


> Hello - i'll try to keep this short and not bore you! We are hoping to move to Spain in about three years time. Although this seems a long way off we are hoping to answer questions and do thorough research during this period. We would love to move tomorrow but we need to sell our business, take care of elderly relative, learning the language (or trying) etc etc before moving. We are looking at the Huercal-Overa region and wondered if there was any advice out there for us in what we should be doing now.
> 
> Also I know things might change with the referendum as to whether UK stays in Europe or not but any advice at this stage would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


As others have said, learn as much of the lingo as you can which will require hard work and determination if real progress is to be made, get some money under your belt and I would add, find out as much as you can about the region you're interested in and about Spain in general - history, politics, economy...


----------



## jeanettefloorman (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you for the advice. We are trying to learn the language (although we will never be proficient). Yes you are right, we don't need to work when we move but are open to working should any opportunity arise as we see ourselves as being too young to fully retire - hence having a finca or some such. You suggest renting for a while which makes absolute sense to me, but are the rentals in Spain long-term?. As for EU referendum I guess we will just have to wait and see - I suppose the good thing is we are planning to move after and will know beforehand any changes. Many many thanks again for the advice -


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Too young?*



jeanettefloorman said:


> Thank you for the advice. We are trying to learn the language (although we will never be proficient). Yes you are right, we don't need to work when we move but are open to working should any opportunity arise as we see ourselves as being too young to fully retire - hence having a finca or some such. You suggest renting for a while which makes absolute sense to me, but are the rentals in Spain long-term?. As for EU referendum I guess we will just have to wait and see - I suppose the good thing is we are planning to move after and will know beforehand any changes. Many many thanks again for the advice -


You are never too young to retire as I feel that work is overrated:confused2: Seriously though, I am fully retired and I still find it difficult to find enough hours in the day to do all the things that I want to do and see in this fascinating, somewhat loopy country.


----------

